# Yet, another Viking arrested



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Tyrell Johnson, starting safety for the 0-2 and LOS ANGELES BOUND Vikings, was arrested today in Hennepin County, MN for drunk driving. This is the same dude who dropped what should have been a game saving INT in the 24-20 loss to the Buccaneers.

PURPLE PRIDE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

You sure have a woody for the Vikes and Twins huh? :rollin:

This guy should hire someone to drive him around like Jared Allen. I just don't understand these clowns, make millions playing a fricken game, and can't use their head to keep out of trouble! uke:


----------

